
Nvidia creates super slow-motion video smoother than a 300K fps camera - vezycash
https://www.techspot.com/news/75134-nvidia-creates-super-slow-motion-video-even-smoother.html
======
julian37
> Even video taken at 300K fps by the Slow Mo Guys was slowed down even
> further and looks even smoother than the original.

This suggests that the video accompanying that quote shows 300k fps footage,
but that can't be right.

If you film at 300k fps and play back at a (generous) 60 fps, that is a slow-
down factor of 5000. The footage of the tennis racket and the bursting balloon
is slowed down, but not 5000x. Perhaps 50x, perhaps even 500x (doubtful) but
definitely not 5000x.

Say the pool jump or the racket swing each takes only 0.1s real time. At 5000x
that would mean 500s, or about 8 minutes. Clearly, the slow footage isn't
_that_ slow.

This being said, the Nvidia results do look very impressive, I'm not trying to
take away from that.

~~~
slivym
The tennis racket jello shot is 2500 FPS and then played at 30 FPS and
interpolated to 120 FPS. The 300k number is just pure screw up in the article.
The actual paper states it is 300k _frames total generated_ not frames per
second.

------
pontifier
There is still a lot of room for improvement in video. I can see a day when
video is seen for what it is... A collection of sensor readings. Seen this
way, differences in sensitivity between imaging units can be used to gain
extra information about the true color of objects. Multiple readings from the
same object can be used to re-create the scene in great detail.

Imagine a future where you could zoom in and rotate around an out of focus
object seen at the beginning of a video because there were a few closeup views
of it 10 minutes later...

~~~
sdwisely
kinda the direction Lytro were trying to take

------
sebastianavina
At some point they will stream only certain frames of a movie and let the
computer figure out the intermediary frames

~~~
slivym
TVs already have this, it's referred to as motion smoothing and people hate
it. TVs with high refresh rates create interpolated frames to smooth the video
when the source material is at a lower frame rate. It works for some
situations like sports, but in other situations it's very unpopular -like
movies, but it's been a standard feature in many tvs for a long time.

------
leetbulb
This is really cool, but are there any uses for this outside of slow-mo shots
in showbiz? Certainly interpolated frames lack the fidelity to be of
scientific use.

------
MR4D
How long before this feature fits in a cell phone , I wonder.

Could radically change our thoughts on video usage.

------
cordite
Not quite fair comparisons with the slow mo guys vids. Take a 1/4 cut of the
original frames, generate your slow mo from that, and let us compare with the
same rates.

The virtual slow mo of slow mo was neat, but it felt more like self flattery
than scientific.

------
hotdog97
Extrapolation = guessing.

~~~
codefined
Any methodology for getting more information from less information is going to
involve guess work at some point, surely? This guess work just happens to be
helped along by having the results of (I assume) millions or more separate
videos where they already had the higher speed footage.

This is also not extrapolation, rather quite the opposite, it's interpolation.

~~~
hotdog97
Sure, statistically speaking well-informed guessing at an industrial scale,
but still guessing.

~~~
placebo
But that's what our brains do too. We might think we're seeing the world as it
is, but much of our smooth and consistent view of the world has a lot to do
with our brains patching things up to make it look that way.

The thing is, that it does raise some questions - I can see things like fake
super-resolution and fake slow motion and other alternative realities
generated by machine learning easily fooling humans. Once things become
sufficiently advanced, who's to guarantee will we always know what the true
source is? Could future training be done on data that itself was generated via
machine learning. That brings up a load of other questions. Interesting times
ahead...

~~~
throwwit
Eulerian magnification should show artifacts of the slow down.

